# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как избавиться от страха?

## Евгений А

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите пожалуйста, как избавиться от страха перед физической болью? Порой он бывает настолько силён, что мне трудно его контролировать. Боюсь ходить к стоматологу, когда берут кровь из пальца или вены приходит страх, ведь знаю что не больно, тысячу раз проходил эту процедуру. И вот ещё момент: мне кажется, что я слишком остро ощущаю физическую боль... Может повлиял то факт, что рос без отца-не получил воспитания? Или как испытание по карме дано? В лекциях Торсунова разбиралась эта тема, а как избавиться от него-я не понял до конца. Вот не боюсь я смерти, нет фобий, вроде  :smilies: , а вот как предстоит испытать физическую боль-накрывает страх, паника... И что по этому поводу говорят Веды? Заранее спасибо всем!

----------


## Нитай дас

Евгений, добрый день!
Спасибо за вопрос - он для меня лично актуален.
Интересно было бы узнать о вас больше. Отвечая на ваш вопрос, я как бы сам себе отвечаю на подобные вопросы, которые меня тоже беспокоят. 
Когда-то в детстве я думал, что все мужчины д.б. одинаковыми героями. И мне было очень неприятно за свои реакции на боль. Мне хотелось стать более непробиваемым для боли и менее чувствительным вообще. Однако позже я узнал, что люди различаются по своей чувствительности - и это нормально. В каких-то ситуациях нужен тонкий инструмент (например, детский врач или воспитатель в садике, психолог и т.п.), а иногда нужен грубый - военные, например. Нужны и те и другие. И они разные. И это нормально.
Работа нервной системы связана с химическими процессами. Очень тонкими. Тело действительно соответствует уму, и получаем его по карме. Воспитание влияет на чувствительность в какой-то мере, скорее избирательно. Вы можете быть от рождения чувствительным.
Вас это смущает? Страх испытывают все люди. Важно относится к этому с пониманием, не призирать себя или других за это, научиться принимать себя таким, какой вы есть. Это очень важно - ценить то, что дано. Если воспринимать это как Божий дар, как удачу - совсем другое дело.
Наверняка у каждого чувствительного человека есть своя история неприятных впечатлений от медицинских кабинетов и т.п. Мне известны случаи, когда люди полностью избавлялись от боязни стоматологов и др. Просто им встречались веселые стоматологи с легкой рукой, или они шли глубже в свои страхи к источнику страха, находили силы прояснять для себя что-то важное с теми, от кого исходил страх, - и он растворялся... 
А чему мешает этот страх? Часто ли такие ситуации бывают? Скорее всего, нет. Тогда вопрос не в чувствительности и страхе, а в историях из прошлого и мотивах. Иногда хочется соответствовать чьим-то ожиданиям (мамы, например, или девушки, или друзей или своим мечтам). Желание быть идеальным, стратегия избегания неудач, вместо достижения цели... Это действительно может сильно мешать в жизни. 
Вы росли без отца, возможно, вам не хватает мужской энергии. Это определенные качества - ответственность и т.п. В лекциях Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова это подробно рассматривается. Жизнь нам подсказывает, что нужно улучшать... 
Иногда мы зацикливаемся на чем-то, а когда начинаем развиваться, занимаемся духовной практикой - сознание очищается, все эти беспокойства сами уходят. И наоборот - чрезмерная сосредоточенность на проблемах укрепляет их в нашем сознании. Нужен баланс - нельзя игнорировать проблемы и чрезмерно концентрироваться тоже плохо. Поэтому очень важно постоянно общаться с людьми благостными - они будут помогать этот баланс поддерживать. Нужны отношения с равными, старшими и младшими. Это 100% поможет выявить свои проблемы и решить их. Старшинство и равенство подразумевается не по возрасту, а по уровню развития хороших качеств, духовности. 
Единственное, что я отметил по вашему вопросу у знатоков вед, так это пояснения Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова на его сайте по поводу разновидности эгоизма (его проявления на уровне тела, праны и т.п.) - он пишет, что обостренный эгоизм приводит к излишней озабоченности по поводу целостности тела. Это не цитата. Но можно найти его оригинальный текст. Приводился пример с комаром, который вызывает чрезмерную реакцию - ... да как он посмел! и т.п.
Вы, наверное, знаете про йогов, которые могут ходить по углям и т.п., не чувствуя боли. Очень многое зависит от нашего сознания. Поэтому, помимо общения благостного, очень важна медитация, молитва, чтение священных писаний. 
Уверен, когда благородная цель будет ярко освещать ваш жизненный путь, ничто не помешает вам совершать маленькие и большие подвиги, преодолевая трудности и страхи. Правильное понимание и реализация своей природы (а не ломка ее или игнорирование) позволяют стать профессионалом в жизни. У такого человека хорошие отношения с другими, его ценят и уважают, благополучие приходит в его жизнь. Это дает умиротворение и естественную благодарность Господу, желание с любовью и преданностью делать что-то для святых людей, для удовлетворения Господа. Так человек обретает истинный смысл жизни и подлинное благо.

----------


## Евгений А

Уважаемый Сергей!

Спасибо Вам за Ваш подробный ответ! Этот вопрос я в жизни другим людям озвучивал всего раз-два. Я относительно недавно "погрузился" в культуру вайшнавизма, поэтому отношение с преданными пока не "налажено", я и сам, если честно, чувствую чудовищный "голод" общения. Подобно человеку, вышедшему из тёмной, маленькой комнаты в огромный, светлый, шумный и весёлый город, со своими "трудностями" я не знал в каком направлении двигаться... Я очень благодарен Вам за Вашу помощь. Чувствую, что по этой "проблеме" ещё не один вопрос возникнет, ведь одно дело-теория, а практика, уверен, принесёт много "сюрпризов". В любом случае, знаю где искать, у кого спросить.  :smilies: 

О себе, конечно, могу рассказать подробнее. Без проблем!  :smilies:

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Евгений!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Спасибо Вам, что поделились сокровенным. Благодаря Вам я смог еще раз вернуться к своим проблемам. Так Вы помогаете другим посетителям форума.
Мне действительно интересно, как вы преодолевали трудности в своей жизни. И мне интересна Ваша судьба в будущем. Мы чем-то похожи... Действительно, это может быть интересно и важно, если через какое-то время Вы поделитесь своим опытом. 
Мы также можем общаться по почте. 
Удачи!

----------


## Нитай дас

Евгений, добрый день!
Меня впечатлила книга Радханатхи Свами "Путешествие домой". Он достаточно хрупкой комплекции, тонко чувствующий человек, отправился в 19 лет в Индию, один, без денег. Ему приходилось жить в пещере с пауками и скорпионами, спасаться от бандитов и пожирающих людей собак, тонуть, умирать от лихорадки... и все это помогало ему в поисках главного в жизни...
Вот ссылка http://www.psiholog3000.ru/content/blogcategory/23/50/
Желаю приятного прослушивания!
Это официальная страничка книги http://puteshestviedomoy.ru/
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Евгений А

Добрый день, Уважаемый Сергей!
 Благодарен Вам за то, что напомнили про эту замечательную книгу, много людей мне о ней отзывались хорошо, даже великолепно, порой!  :smilies:  В тот момент я думал: "Да,да. Конечно! Прочту обязательно. Но...потом...сейчас времени нет..." Лишь потому мысли такие витали в моей голове, что я представлял эту книгу "очередной", великолепной, вдохновляющей огромные массы, но лишь "очередной". Теперь, когда есть необходимость, обязательно прочту,тем более это в моих интересах! Кстати, а может ли страх перед физической болью быть, своего рода, инструментом Бога, используемым при лечении души? Может ли быть испытанием или уроком? И какие выводы можно сделать?
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Евгений!
Вот, благодаря вам еще одно напоминание о замечательной книге увидят много людей. Действительно замечательная, вдохновляющая книга!
Вы задали не простой вопрос...
Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов на одной из лекций говорил, что у человека есть две судьбы. Одна - материальная жизнь. Другая - духовная.
В материальной жизнь мы получаем одни уроки. В духовной - другие. Тут есть существенное различие.
Олег Георгиевич Гадецкий в своем замечательном тренинге "Законы судьбы или Искусство жить" замечательно демонстрирует, что вселенная с любовью нас обучает. Этот тренинг вы можете скачать http://www.psiholog3000.ru/content/blogsection/20/135/
Однако понять и принять эту милость иногда бывает крайне сложно. В соответствии с нашей кармой и уровнем сознания уроки могут быть суровыми.
Что же делать?
Единственный ответ - развиваться, повышать гуны, заниматься духовной практикой.
И чтобы облегчить этот путь сначала нужно организовать свою жизнь так, чтобы она не приносила страдания. Это можно понять из Бхагавад-гиты. Вот ссылка на авторитетный текст http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-books.html Также еще очень рекомендую послушать Гитамриту в исполнении Мурари Кришна Прабху. Я прослушал ее несколько десятков раз. Просто супер!
Аналогично зубной боли, также иногда бывает нужно избавиться от психологических проблем. НО! Исключительно в той мере, в какой это препятствует духовному развитию. Иначе будет происходить вскармливание ума - до бесконечности...
Естественно, у каждого своя предыстория кармического наследия. И в прошлое иногда надо погрузиться. Но самое главное - смотреть вперед, стремиться к духовным целям и разбираться в наследием прошлого только для того, чтобы быстрее прогрессировать.
В каком-то смысле этот материальный мир и есть один большой инструмент лечения души. Конечно живым существам дается возможность чувственных наслаждений, но они раз за разом убеждаются в бессмыленности этого пути...
То, что приходит к нам по жизни однозначно является испытанием и уроком. У человека всегда есть свобода выбора. Она имеет свои рамки. Но она всегда есть. Всегда есть возможность сделать шаг в сторону Бога. Это тоже следует из Бхагавад-гиты.
Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами рассказывал на одной из лекций интересную историю про одного садху, который в давние времена пришел к одному правителю. Садху думал, что может ему проповедовать, дать благо. Но тот натравил на него собак. Еле живой садху сокрушался о том, что произошло. Господь обратился к нему, объяснив, что ты придался Мне, и твоя жизнь принадлежит Мне. Не пытайся понять Мои непостижимые планы. Просто будь инструментом в Моих руках и ничего не бойся. <я могу немного исказить оригинальное сообщение, передаю суть, которую я понял>. Садху пришлось бороться со своим страхом. Ему пришлось прыгать с обрыва, спасаясь от пожара... В итоге садху снова пришел к тому правителю. Но уже без страха, полностью положившись на Господа. Тот снова стравил на него собак. Но собаки стали лизать стопы садху. Тогда дали команду охране убить садху - собаки бросились на воинов и загрызли их. Вот такая история про страх.
Иногда страхи остаются с прошлой жизни. Иногда формируются в этой. Постарайтесь вспомнить, куда ведут ваши страхи, когда они появились, на что они похожи, какого цвета, запаха, температуры, как на ощупь, статичная форма или что-то подвижное... 
Если страхи мешают вам духовно развиваться - подумайте о них. И напишите мне в почту, если лично поделиться решите, либо на форум для всех. 
Удачи!

----------


## Евгений А

Здравствуйте, Уважаемый Сергей!
Вы меня не перестаёте удивлять: я слышал о том, что можно, даже полезно думать о "цвете" запаха, "форме" мысли, "вкусе" воздуха и т.п. Даже, признаюсь честно, пробовал: успешно, весьма успешно. И очень, скажу Вам, интересно! Но что бы повторить то же самое со страхом....! Мысли даже в голову не приходило. Это подобно тому, если бы рядовому предложили отлупить генерала: особо не видел его, говорят, что суровый дядька, регулярно приходят от него приказы, все его боятся, и тут вдруг: отлупить! Как то так...  :smilies:  Обязательно попробую! Возможно, думаю, при этом изменятся "качества" страха, а вдруг он перестанет быть таким.....пугающим....
Помню себя в детстве: да, боялся влезать в драку, не потому что получу тумаков, по другой какой то причине....не помню.... Я точно знал, если меня "доведут", я буду драться "мама не горюй" как...! А если вдруг "случайно" попадёт что-нибудь "под руку", тогда вообще "финиш"! :aaaaaaa:  И врачей не боялся, сам на стоматологическое кресло садился. Говорили:"Да не больно это!" И я....терпел...что ли... А потом, как то неожиданно, ХЛОП, и я...стал бояться боли... Не помню момент.... Последние "геройства" происходили лет в...8-10...может и раньше... не помню точно... Сложно вот так, сразу... Может позже вспомню. А может и из-за мамы развились страхи: она у меня постоянно о плохом думает. Если задержался где-то, то она и маньяка тебе на пути "нарисует", и "бедно похоронит"... :swoon:  И так во всём! И пища-яд сплошной, и воздух-отрава, и все плохие кругом, и вообще-жить опасно!!!
За ссылки благодарен от души! Очередной раз Вы меня наградили бесценным материалом. Кстати, сегодня в магазине "из-под носа" ушла последняя книга "Путешествие домой"! Расстроился. Как говорил Никулин в "Бриллиантовой руке": "Будем искать!"
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Евгений!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
У Вас замечательная мама! Она вырастила Вас без отца. Конечно страшно остаться одной с ребенком. Так много опасностей в этом материальном мире. Так тяжело обеспечить безопасность в семье. Все время приходится контролировать угрозы, что не так, что не эдак. И Вы теперь знаете, что это одна из стратегий жизни. Есть и другая стратегия - ориентироваться на достижение цели, а не избегание неудач. Избегание неудач - это попытка стать идеальным. Это м.б. запрос значимого окружения, а м.б. нежелание (неспособность) другими способами строить отношения. Ведь так хорошо быть идеальным и смотреть на других сверху вниз, разыгрывая добродетеля, снизойдя к обычным людям, и так тяжело бывает просить, прояснять ожидания других... Отношения строить тяжело. Когда отношения причинили боль - очень тяжело. Но другого пути нет. Личностное отношение, личностное общение - важные условия развития. Ведь Господь тоже личность...
В семье без отца может произойти следующее: ребенок может попытаться взять на себя его функции, может не справиться. Если при этом есть ожидания от него, тогда может разочарование прийти. Возможно мы в прошлой жизни так поступали с другими, и нам вернулось, м.б. еще что-то...
Вот от таких разочарований и остаются шрамы в нашем сознании. А это сильно влияет на наши убеждения о враждебности мира. А т.к. Господь все знает и контролирует, то у нас возникает обида на Него, что Он допустил несправедливость!
Сравнивая с гончаром можно такой образ представить: отец формирует ребенка (внешняя рука давит на кувшин из глины), а мама поддерживает безусловным принятием и любовью (рука внутри кувшина). Когда родитель один - функции совмещаются в одной личности и ребенку тяжело распознавать смену этих функций, чтобы адекватно воспринимать и реагировать. Очень хорошо, когда мама может найти тренера, учителя и т.п. - уважаемого мужчину, который частично возмет на себя функции отца в воспитании (из лекции Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова).
Еще важно будет упомянуть такой факт - нас задевает обычно то, что и нам присуще. Когда мы видим в других что-то не так, это может быть нашей природой. Хотя и не обязательно. Но стоит обратить внимание.
Вы пишите, что книга Вам не досталась - отлично! Послушайте аудиозапись! Это двойное благо, так Вы еще и голос будете слышать благочестивого человека!  
У человека есть недостатки. Это нормально. Они даже могут быть украшением! Слабости человека делают его простым и доступным для других, понятным, естественным. 
Иногда психика работает как черно-белое кино: или идаельно или никак. Зачем? Кажется, что идаеальность можно "продать", "выменять" на внимание, признание... Бывает, что в детстве такое поведение провоцировалось родителями. В результате мы к себе сверхтребования предъявляем, затем наблюдаем реальность с недостатками, разочарование, обесценивание. Затем мы к другим также относимся. Сначала идеализируем, затем обесцениваем. Этот сюжет не ко всем относится, к некоторым из нас. Почему так случается? Нет адекватного контакта с собственными чувствами, идет встраивание в чужие чувства и эмоциональный фон. У этого конечно есть своя кармическая предыстория... А когда тебя заметили, чужие эмоции уходят, энтузиазм спадает, наступает разоравание, внутренняя путота. Даже в отношениях с духовным учителем такое может быть. Это больно. 
Поэтому важно последовательно пройти все три этапа: познать себя, управлять собой, отдать себя. Без этой последовательности будет желание перескакивать в фантазии о раса-отношениях с Господом, а реально нужно из невежества в страсть подниматься, из страсти в благость. Этот путь иногда занимает много времени, но дает гарантированный результат. Гораздо хуже разочароваться на полпути.
Мы с Вами мало знакомы, Евгений, поэтому я много пишу о своих проблемах, своей ситуации в жизни. Спасибо Вам, что даете возможность это обсудить. Надеюсь, будет полезно для кого-то еще...
Общайтесь с преданными, вставайте пораньше, молитесь Господу, соблюдайте 4 принципа и через какое-то время вы будете смеяться над своими "проблемами" и благодарить Господа за всё, что было в Вашей жизни.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Евгений А

Здравствуйте Сергей!
То, что Вы пишите про свои проблемы-замечательно. Я думал, искренне, как писал выше, что я один такой. С позволения Кришны и Вашей помощью, уверен, преодолею страх. За время, что практикую джаппу, соблюдаю 4 принципа, много гадости в себе преодолел. Но ещё больше осталось преодолеть.
Я стараюсь каждое утро, каждый день читать 16 кругов, стараюсь соблюдать 4 принципа относительно давно. Я прошу Кришну, что бы он меня принял под свою опеку, хочу предаться Ему. И невольно представляю различные "сценарии". Знаете, именно здесь мне мешает страх перед физической болью, именно для этого хочу избавиться от своего "малодушия". А если я с преданными буду часто общаться, вдруг коснёмся ЭТОЙ темы, как я им в глаза посмотрю? Какой преданный из меня? Я хочу, очень хочу Кришне служить, всегда, везде, при любых обстоятельствах! Или я не с той стороны начал двигаться? 
Как бы я не хотел, сразу применить всё, о чём Вы писали выше, крайне трудно. Ведь даже просто самому себе признаться в чём то трудно. Я очень долго искоренял из своей речи "неконтролируемые" ругательства, а побороть страх-в десятки раз сложней. Я не отступлюсь, просто надо время. Всё что вы пишите, я понимаю умом, но что бы понять до конца, нужно "удачно применить". Сейчас я нахожусь лишь на стадии "глубокого анализа". Я Вам очень благодарен за помощь! Буду писать про успехи или трудности.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Евгений!
У Вас есть возможность поехать в Индию?
Святая дхама! Все беспокойства уйдут. Поезжайте обязательно. Как раз в феврале-марте много групп организованно едут.
Мы в материальном мире, у нас по-определению много недостатков. Какая разница - будет их 1 000 000 000 или 1 000 000 001? Критерий один - если что-то мешает преданному служению, стоит над этим работать (это можно понять из первой песни Шримад Бхагаватам). Что касается общества преданных, то они очень милостивы. И было бы странно, если бы в ятрах ожидали от начинающих преданных предельной чистоты. Эти сверхтребования предъявляем к себе мы сами... 
Нужно с вниманием и уважением относиться к своему внутреннему миру. Это фундамент нашей здоровой деятельности. Нельзя игнорировать свою природу. У нас есть различные психологические защиты. Мы как луковицы. Одна иллюзия покрыта другой и т.п. Эти защиты нельзя снимать, пока не будет сформирована новая, более здоровая платформа для жизни. Вы же не будете на морозе с ребенка грязное пальто снимать? Сначала в тепло его приведете... Так и психика. Если большая заноза - вынимать ее лучше последовательно, помогая себе в этот трудный момент. У Вас много хороших качеств, есть на что опереться. Есть общество преданных. Есть старшие. Есть дикша гуру. Очень мощная поддержка, большие возможности.
За темой страха возможно стоит еще что-то. Вы как будто не можете себе простить что-то. Это проделки ума, ловушка. Это не повод игнорировать потребности души. Но нужно очень осторожно распутывать клубок проблем, давая себе поддержку. Это очень важно.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Евгений А

> За темой страха возможно стоит еще что-то. Вы как будто не можете себе простить что-то. Это проделки ума, ловушка. Это не повод игнорировать потребности души. Но нужно очень осторожно распутывать клубок проблем, давая себе поддержку. Это очень важно.
> Харе Кришна!


Здравствуйте Уважаемый Сергей!
Я думал над Вашими словами. Ещё раз "покопался внутри себя". Вы правы, есть ещё что-то: агрессия! Но я пока не понял, откуда она, и как она связана со страхом. Вспомнить, к сожалению, не могу.
А по поводу поездки в Индию-мечтаю съездить! Надеюсь что получится.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Евгений!
Какая Ваша потребность стоит за этой агрессией? 
Обратитесь к своим чувствам и памяти... не пытайтесь напряженно думать... постарайтесь расслабиться и отправляйтесь в путешествие в Ваше прошлое...

----------


## Евгений А

Здравствуйте Уважаемый Сергей!
Разбирался в причастности агрессии к моей проблеме со страхом, есть результаты. По ходу анализа появились так же и вопросы. Смутно, но припоминаю, страх "занял активную позицию" после того, как я подрался с одним мальчиком. Точно утверждать не могу. Появилось предположение: может мне страх дан как инструмент сдерживающий агрессию. Наверно за ЗЛОдеяния в прошлых жизнях...что бы я научился жить в благости... Что бы я был добрее, что бы научился жить Кришной, полагаться только на Него. Соответственно, что бы избавиться от страха, мне необходимо вести благочестивый образ жизни, тогда Кришна позаботится обо мне(к сожалению, не могу привести цитату из писаний-дилетант пока). Но страх то останется, по идее, он никуда не денется, наверно до конца этой материальной жизни. Что же получается, мне от страха не избавиться? Получается, я на "коротком поводке в строгом ошейнике"?.... То есть, пока я благочестив- страха нет, как только сделаю что то плохое- получите, распишитесь? А может я вообще не в тех дебрях то ищу? Может причина в другом? Чувство, что скоро могу окончательно запутаться..... Помогите пожалуйста распутать клубок моей кармы. Кстати, продолжая про связку "страх-агрессия", где то, то ли прочитал, то ли услышал, где не помню, когда человек предаётся Кришне, то карма перестаёт накапливаться, только отрабатывается. В какой момент это происходит, при первом посвящении? Или я сейчас могу сделать/помолиться/произвести ритуал и предаться Кришне, и начать отрабатывать карму путём осознания этого страха? Простите пожалуйста за "кашу" вопросов, дело в том, что иначе сформулировать вопросы не могу. По крайней мере пока. И не выхожу ли я за рамки темы? Если что, предупредите пожалуйста, а то вдруг на эмоциях "занесёт"...
Спасибо Вам за помощь, великое дело делаете: помогаете разгребать внутреннюю грязь других людей!!!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Евгений!
Видно, что Ваш страх приносит Вам сильные беспокойства и действительно мешает нормально жить.
Тогда нужно идти к его истокам, откуда он появился. Вы уже работали над этим. Нужно продолжать самостоятельно или с чьей-то помощью. Если есть квалифицированный психолог среди преданных - хороший вариант. Можно и с обычным психологом поработать, но нужно быть предельно осторожным, чтобы не вливалась его философия в Ваше сознание, а это при глубокой терапии всегда происходит. Так что лучше раскрывать сердце преданным. Не обязательно даже это психолог должен быть. Ведь реально исцеляет Господь. У кого чистое сердце, в котором много любови, тот может реально помочь. Просто таких людей мало и иногда бывают полезны навыки психолога.  Даже если просто общаться с преданными, многие проблемы уйдут сами собой. Очень важно молиться Господу, неожиданно могут прийти ответы. Он же живой. И наши ачарьи живые, живее многих из нас. Молитесь им. Прилагайте усилия для духовного развития, служите преданным - их милость бесценна и способна изменить жизнь целой вселенной.
Возможно, что Вы излишне концентрируетесь на вопросе со страхом. Можете для себе перечислить, как это мешает Вам исполнять свои обязанности в семье и на работе, как мешает раскрывать и реализовывать Вашу природу, как мешает общаться с преданными и служить им, как мешает соблюдать 4 принципа и внимательно молиться, соблюдать садхану... Если проблема никак не соотносится с реальной практической жизнью, то это какая-то заноза в уме, о которой чем больше думаешь, тем она крепче становится. 
Представьте Ваш страх, как елку новогоднюю, разукрасьте его нарядными герляндами, игрушками, сделайте его радостным, смешным, веселым! Мысленно уменьшите этот образ до размера спичечного коробка и поместите на Луну. Посмотрите на него, почувствуйте, как он теряет свою силу и власть над Вашим умом. Не пытайтесь в уме бороться со страхом, это ему только сил придает. Теперь "сфотографируйте" эту картину, где страх на Луне, и как пыль со стекла стирайте изображение, как будто Вы уборку дома делаете, почистите свое сознание.
Поймите, этот страх для чего-то Вам нужен. Его даже поблагодарить можно. Просто подумайте, чему может он Вас научить? Как только Вы примете ситуацию, осознаете смысл и появится благодарность судьбе и Господу - сразу все поменяется.
Страх противоположность любви. Просто вдумайтесь в эти слова. Чем больше в Вас будет любви, тем меньше места для страха.
Вспомните еще раз о том, что Ваша семья осталась без отца и Вы, будучи маленьким, могли попытаться взвалить на себя его функции. Посмотрите на себя со стороны, пожалейте. Может Вы видели, как тяжело маме и боитесь, что, став взрослым, также можете оставить уже свою собственную семью без кормильца... На эти вопросы можете ответить только Вы сами. 
Психика, как пищевариение, иногда не может переварить что-то и неадекватно реагирует на что-то. Такая защита организма необходима. Но вполне возможно, что Вы абсолютно адекватно реагируете, просто завышенные требования к себе (опять-таки почему, откуда?).

----------

